# 4x4 vertical scrog



## calimotavation (Feb 5, 2013)

Suuup! So this is my first time posting...anything, so bare with me.

Strains-girlscoutcookies, louie 13, pre98 bubba-clones a blue og triple og and super sour from seed
Btw the clones smell like straight dank.I've had plants before but those stink so good. The triple og as well.

I wna do vertical scrog with a 600w just one.
ebb and grow buckets 
Medium-claypebbles and rockwool
4x4 grow tent in mah room.
Got a closet for a veg room.

Recommended Proper plant height and how many plants if u tie them down how ur sposed to?.

What's the Proper ventilation for cooltube and barebulb and which should I use?

I've pinched or fimmed a good amount most are uniform with multiple tops without even trying

I wna know the most or best efficient way to go about this cause I know its gna get a lil hot up in there. Any tips on a sanitized enviornment is deeply appreciated. Also I don't doubt myself at all so any "advanced suggestions" will process fine in my nogin.

If you have any real knowledge plz help ill post pics


----------



## Silicity (Feb 9, 2013)

First off, how do you plan on designing the vertical? Do you have a pocket thermometer that reads instantly? A 200cfm inline with a fan speed controller will give you good control to adjust for temps. Plant heights ill help you with once I got an understanding of what your design is.

And for sanitation, remove all dead foliage, keep good air flow all around the plants, 97% peroxide to always keep equipment clean, dont let your water temps fluctuate and keep it below 70 if possible due to pythium being able to fuck shit up in less than 24hrs, keep a clean set of clothes for specifically for going in the room and wash em daily, before you put your plants in the grow room get some potent pesticide and pre spray and do some research on applications to not kill yourself, keep all animals out and away at all times, pretty much just be clean overall....


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

A 200 cfm may be ok for a cooltube but barebulb I would recommend about double that at least. If your already worried about temps do yourself a favor and go with the cooltube and some additional ventilation for the room itself. 

Water temp in hydro is KEY so you better figure that out and do some test runs before you have plants going. Dont undermine water temps it is very important.

When I ran hydro I used beneficial microbes to take care of things so I cant help you with the sanitized route. 

I recently just set up exactly what your talking about but with soil, 6 plants total and just started flower.


----------



## calimotavation (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.
I want a full circle going either screen on all walls but custom fit of course or individual screens somehow attached to each bucket but in the shape to keep the circle (of course I gta see how my plant grow).
Diy top drip Ebb and grow buckets but using gravity for water/nutrient return Tying down with zipties seems to be handy 
Also I wna know what'll be btr cooltube or barebulb any advice on hps bulbs and ballast type? Keep in mind its cold as a mutha in my room at all times so I have cool air and my tent is literaly set up next to my window so I'm thinkin venting the heat shouldn't be too much of an issue. 
Should I use additional/supplment lightings like cfls or does uvb realy help with potency? 
My resevoir is set outside the tent and the water is always pretty cold 

Whodatnation-6 plants at what height do you start flowering?
Silicity- I'm pretty clean considering your sanitized advice
Tryna figure how much I could cram in there without hurting yield or overall healthy bud formation.


----------



## klassenkid (Feb 16, 2013)

you can never put to many babies in a room, lollipoping is proof of that, you just need to train and trim accordingly. If you get chicken wire you can keep all your buds from bumping into each other and take up 100%of the light surface. 

For lighting cool tube is always better, doesn't matter how cold it is in your room if your in a small area a 600 watt will get real warm, causing stress to the heads of your grownups when they get close to the bulb. I have never grown the strains you have but when i had white widow it shot so high in flowering i could barely keep up (Horizontal Grow). I had a bud 2 inches away from the cool tube glass with little to no sign of stress, you can complain about that for an extra few dollars. You can even make it into your exhaust vent making it the same cost(if your adding CO2 then this is a no no).

Im here for the ride  Pics would be awesome

What made you choose a Vertical Grow?


----------



## calimotavation (Feb 18, 2013)

I chose vertical scrog cause I heard you get btr yield, I didn't want to have to turn the plants for even light, you could grow different strains at the same time and you don't gta use a hood. If I could get away with barebulb I would the reason why is cause I heard that cooltube lose light intensity passing through the glass? If so any advice on the barebulb or Should I do another 600w? Or add uvb lights? Which nutrients have you guys used are best for marijuana? I've used advanced nutes sensi a&b b52 nirvana before had no problems but didn't get to flower which was a damn shame now I'm here with botanicare pure blend pro grow, liquid karma and superthrive once when they were babies. 

Btw I wna post pictures but I'm new to this kind of site I'm on my phone I don't know how I post pics I barely got lucky uploading my profile pic.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't bother with cool tubes and neither do many vertical growers. Loss of light intensity and no real great benefit like suggested by many as long as you have a low powered fan pushing heat up from the bulb or pulling (wherever you mount it). Exchanging air quickly will keep the rooms temps fine. I run 2x600 in a 5x5 with no cooltubes and my temps are a steady 75 at the canopy. No AC, just reasonable outside temps due to location and the ability to pull outside air. Experiment and you will find what works. Cooltubes aren't really worth the cash though for most setups in my estimation. Maybe if you're running CO2.


----------



## snook (Feb 21, 2013)

calimotavation said:


> Suuup! So this is my first time posting...anything, so bare with me.
> 
> Strains-girlscoutcookies, louie 13, pre98 bubba-clones a blue og triple og and super sour from seed
> Btw the clones smell like straight dank.I've had plants before but those stink so good. The triple og as well.
> ...


"In mah room", where YOU sleep, room? I guess bloom at night when youre asleep. I run a tent in a room but not the room I sleep/live in. I'd worry about light leaks/hermis if was living in the room with the tent.


----------



## calimotavation (Feb 22, 2013)

Any reason to why there would be hermies.??? That's deff a nono. But my room is dark and pretty spacious, light leaks in a tent could be fixed, any ideas? I'm very handy when it comes to making/building things. When's a good time to start the lights up? Say six or seven in the mornin? Tryna get somee dank buds and of course a good yield. My ladies are 2ft 6 in oh and the veg closet is in another part of the house.


----------



## klassenkid (Feb 22, 2013)

I forgot to answer your efficiency questions, If you want the most out our of your plants let me give you one big tip.

*C02 enhancing* - People who turn a blind eye to it are the ones who have never tried it.

-It has given me 25% bigger buds than a previous replica of a grow.
-Plants can handle more heat , comfortably even up to 34'c (~50% humid)
-Enhances photosynthesis proccess, allowing your plants to handle all of the light that they will soon grow soo close too.

*Costs* - for your size of grow..my guess is that after initial purchase of equipment/supplies (as low as $400 ; bottle, regulator, and timer/meter) 
it would take a 75 cents a day out of your pocket to keep the desired 1400-1500PPM(laser sensor).

*But if you are venting your room out all the time you can just throw this idea out the window*. The only way to effectively use C02 is by having a sealed room (as little air leaks as possible) Using tape on unused zippers and such. Last but not least the only way to achieve proper temperature is with an aircooled lamp to prevent over heating in such a small sealed room. I bought 600 watt aircooled lights for 250 dollars off ebay that worked great..

Aircooled tubes (Unwinged in your case) will lose some light, the light going straight up and whats going strait down. Loss of light intensity is bullsh*t, think of a greenhouse or a magnifying glass, Its crisp clear tempered *Read second *brief* paragraph* glass.http://www.wisegeek.com/how-does-greenhouse-glass-work.htm

Here is where you can get a great deal (the reflector in the tube can be removed)
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1000-WATT-HPS-MH-GROW-LIGHT-AIR-COOLED-COOL-TUBE-1000W-/160623793461?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2565ec9535&_uhb=1#ht_4178wt_1139



calimotavation said:


> Any reason to why there would be hermies.??? That's deff a nono. But my room is dark and pretty spacious, light leaks in a tent could be fixed, any ideas? I'm very handy when it comes to making/building things. When's a good time to start the lights up? Say six or seven in the mornin? Tryna get somee dank buds and of course a good yield. My ladies are 2ft 6 in oh and the veg closet is in another part of the house.


AS you know Hermies are bad. Getting one can be from many things. Inconsistent light, Super nute burn, irregular temperature ( too cold,extreme bag and forths), lights landing on plants . 

*Stress is what causes hermies*, and too avoid it isnt that hard.

Dont let light in on dark cycle (< 15min before and < 15 mins after is ok)
and just do all the straight forward maintenance textbook checks; water, temp, and nutes.


----------



## klassenkid (Feb 23, 2013)

If you are going with an open light then having it run at night is always a good option to help you fight heat. Other than that just make it work for your schedule


----------



## calimotavation (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't have the whole light leak thing problem now...I think. I don't sleep in the ro
om my grow tent is anymore. so I got the whooole room.

Have any of you used the ice box heat exchanger? Does it work??
Its not too hott here in socal yet buut it will be soon in the summer.

Can Anybody tell me how you post pics on here.
So you guys could see what I'm working with.


----------



## calimotavation (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't have the whole light leak thing problem now...I think. I don't sleep in the ro
om my grow tent is anymore. so I got the whooole room.

Have any of you used the ice box heat exchanger? Does it work??
Its not too hott here in socal yet buut it will be soon in the summer.

Can Anybody tell me how you post pics on here.
So you guys could see what I'm working with.


----------



## klassenkid (Mar 1, 2013)

in your reply box theres a spot on the top with a Insert image button, it give you this


You can also use photobucket.com, get an account and upload your photos onto it (you can make it private) copy the "IMG Link" that is below the photos and paste it in this text box. Then you get this.....





aaaah such good memories....


Much better to view


----------



## calimotavation (May 8, 2013)

Thanks everybody who wb, I know this thread was left alone for a long time but it wasn't an option I just had my first kid so shiit got crazy.ha.. although I did manage to get the girls into flowering..the ebb and flo bucket top drip system was taken out the grow tent and now has a whole room to thriive in. It also needed to be raised higher then the resevoir cause I'm using gravity for water/nutrient return instead of the brain bucket which btw it works grrrrrrreat! Also the first thing I've noticed about a hood vs barebulb vertical isits waaay easier to cool and if I had this much babies under 1 hood they would not fit.. anywhoot ill be posting pics in just a moment but before I show you..don't judge me!!!


----------



## calimotavation (May 8, 2013)




----------



## calimotavation (May 8, 2013)




----------



## calimotavation (May 8, 2013)

So I just wna know am I doing good? I don't expect every aspect to be perfect. But I would appreciate some feed back, also id love to see your grow's! Stay tuned for the final yield and most of all the overall quality.


----------

